# Gated Communities - How do you deal with them?



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Often arrive at gated community. Pax has not texted code. The process of getting the code take take minutes. By the time you get the code more than 5 minutes has passed yet you cannot collect a cancellation fee. How do you people deal with gated communities?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I avoid them like the plague...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

How can you avoid them, it is a ping and you show up to discover it is gated.


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

I usually call and if no answer, I cancel. If I get through to them on the phone and they let me in, the highest I'll rate them will be a 3. We shouldn't have to call them in order to get a gate code. A decent passenger would either call/text you right away after you accept the trip or be waiting outside of the gate, ready to go.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

After you've driven in an area...

For a while you begin to remember...

Where these things are...

Usually loaded with millennials and others..

With a condescending attitude.. 8>O

Your choice...!

Rakos


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

I've found that people in gated communities hardly ever tip.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Gated communities have been responsible for a lot of wasted time driving. Uber Lyft should disclose in the ping that it is a gated community.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Arrive at gate, Call passenger and ask for the code.

If you are still sitting there 5 minutes later cancel and put in for a no-show.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

If I see a pick up on a gated community, I avoid them by hitting cancel.

Simple as that.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Arrive at gate, Call passenger and ask for the code.
> 
> If you are still sitting there 5 minutes later cancel and put in for a no-show.


You don't get paid for it and just wasted all that time.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> You don't get paid for it and just wasted all that time.


I always get paid.

I deliver food and groceries as well as doing rideshare. With food and grocery deliveries I have to get into gated communities to complete the delivery. With rideshare I have no problem just sitting outside the gate and waiting 5 minutes, collecting the $5 ($4 of it is mine), and moving on.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Seth619navy said:


> I've found that people in gated communities hardly ever tip.


I find most people hardly ever tip......


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Many of my pickups are in gated communities. In many cases the passengers house is several miles inside the gate. So you can’t wait 5 min and cancel to get your cancel fee


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> Often arrive at gated community. Pax has not texted code. The process of getting the code take take minutes. By the time you get the code more than 5 minutes has passed yet you cannot collect a cancellation fee. How do you people deal with gated communities?


Shuffle....



Omega 3 said:


> You don't get paid for it and just wasted all that time.


you get paid the no show fee. Sometimes that feels better than a tip!!


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Z129 said:


> I always get paid.
> 
> I deliver food and groceries as well as doing rideshare. With food and grocery deliveries I have to get into gated communities to complete the delivery. With rideshare I have no problem just sitting outside the gate and waiting 5 minutes, collecting the $5 ($4 of it is mine), and moving on.


It is my understanding that the rider timer needs to start before you will get paid. If you wait at the gate entry, the timer does not start because you are often still too far away from the rider.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Shuffle....
> 
> you get paid the no show fee. Sometimes that feels better than a tip!!


I notice people often say "Shuffle" here. What does that mean?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> It is my understanding that the rider timer needs to start before you will get paid. If you wait at the gate entry, the timer does not start because you are often still too far away from the rider.


Yeah, sometimes you have to bite the bullet and go in. If you're lucky you can follow someone in. If not you can contact the pax via the app and explain to them that yes, the gates have successfully kept you out as intended and that if they want a ride they need to give you a code or run on down to the gate. This isn't rocket science. They have to meet us half way by providing us with the information we need to actually get to them.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> It is my understanding that the rider timer needs to start before you will get paid. If you wait at the gate entry, the timer does not start because you are often still too far away from the rider.
> 
> 
> I notice people often say "Shuffle" here. What does that mean?


means charge them for no show. It wouldn't apply if you dont get close enough to start your timer though..cancel trip reason rider isn't here


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I don't really care for the term Shuffle in the context of rideshare. It implies (to me) that we're doing something shady to collect a no show fee. Like waiting around the block after triggering the arrival or much shadier which I won't discuss. But yeah, sometimes it is much more satisfying than an actual ride with a tip.

Here is a weird story about waiting by the gate... I get a late night request at a gated condo community. I pull up. Customer has been alerted. No gate code. Down on the corner there is a guy in a car looking at a some bright screens and occasionally looking up at me. I wait 5 minutes. I leave and go offline and position myself to watch this guy. A few minutes later another Uber pulls up. This driver waits a minute or so and then walks up to the gate and fiddles around with it. Messes with his phone probably texting or calling the pax and then he leaves. This happens twice more. At this point the observer guy leaves. I wait around for about 15 more minutes and no additional Uber vehicles showed up during that time. I think the observer was an Uber employee doing something.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Had my worst passenger in one year recently. Guess where he originated from? That's correct. Gated Community (in New Port Beach, CA).



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Arrive at gate, Call passenger and ask for the code.
> 
> If you are still sitting there 5 minutes later cancel and put in for a no-show.


No. I take the loss and "Cancel, Do Not Charge Passenger". Unless it's a 45+ long trip.



Z129 said:


> I don't really care for the term Shuffle in the context of rideshare. It implies (to me) that we're doing something shady to collect a no show fee. Like waiting around the block after triggering the arrival or much shadier which I won't discuss. But yeah, sometimes it is much more satisfying than an actual ride with a tip.
> 
> Here is a weird story about waiting by the gate... I get a late night request at gated condo community. I pull up. Customer has been alerted. No gate code. Down on the corner there is a guy in a car looking at a some bright screens and occasionally looking up at me. I wait 5 minutes. I leave and go offline and position myself to watch this guy. A few minutes later another Uber pulls up. This driver waits a minute or so and then walks up to the gate and fiddles around with it. Messes with his phone probably texting or calling the pax and then he leaves. This happens twice more. At this point the observer guy leaves. I wait around for about 15 more minutes and no additional Uber vehicles showed up during that time. I think the observer was an Uber employee doing something.


It was an Uber Employee passing out mini bonuses. lol


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I get repeat requests from a couple gated communities near me. No problem, though, because the gates are ALWAYS open!
And, as you would guess, I have NEVER received a tip from or to a gated community.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> Gated communities have been responsible for a lot of wasted time driving. Uber Lyft should disclose in the ping that it is a gated community.


Agreed but that's a logistical nightmare. It's bad enough when Google Maps routes me out of one only to be met with a chain locked gate.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Omega 3 said:


> Often arrive at gated community. Pax has not texted code. The process of getting the code take take minutes. By the time you get the code more than 5 minutes has passed yet you cannot collect a cancellation fee. How do you people deal with gated communities?


Most out here have a guard at the gate. If you can state a name and address of the pax, they buzz you in. Otherwise, i try to call the pax.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Most out here have a guard at the gate. If you can state a name and address of the pax, they buzz you in. Otherwise, i try to call the pax.


Yep! I go to the Capital One headquarters frequently, their guards are great. Pax are required to provide the building number (enormous campus), after hours they ask for it over the intercom. During the day, they lean in to check my screen.

I also frequent an upscale assisted living community. Always seems to be the same guard, he salutes me and opens the gate ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Most guards around here will buzz in taxis just because.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> *Gated Communities - How do you deal with them?*


That's where another thread comes in, ironically listed right above this thread. Get one of those and smash right through them gates! :biggrin:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/ask-an-armour-truck-driver.322420/


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

If there is no guard and I have the code, I enter it in google Keep so I have codes for almost every gated community for future reference.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

It's a pia for sure. A bigger problem for me that I learned the hard way is with gated mansion driveways , how do I get *Out.*


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Almost universally they tend to be big time back seat drivers too. Causing drama for no reason.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> Often arrive at gated community. Pax has not texted code. The process of getting the code take take minutes. By the time you get the code more than 5 minutes has passed yet you cannot collect a cancellation fee. How do you people deal with gated communities?


How do I handle it??

Exactly as you describe; When the passenger dosent send me the code, I arrive at the gate, contact the passenger, get the code open the gate and proceed to pick up customer and take him to his destination collect payment and tip

Lots and lots of condo and single family home communities are gated here in SE Florida Some have a man at the gate to check ID. At most of these the resident is supposed to alert the guard to expect me. If they don't I have to call the oassenger
Some gates have a code and at some others I have to scan my license and talk to a guard remotely.

Often times the navigation apps will take me to a back gate (residents only) I have to back up and find the main gate

All this takes time. But it's just part of the gig

By the way, most passengers text me the code or call ahead to the guard


----------

